# Greek Weather on Peloppennese in April and May



## brimo

HI Everyone

We are off to Greece this mid April through most of May, see our previous post at

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-135241-.html

What's the weather likely to be?

Thanks in advance


----------



## brimo

Someone will come along soon with the answer


----------



## brimo

Suppose its gonna be better than here at least !!

Off in four weeks time, ferries booked etc.


----------



## worky

hi - we're crossing from Ancona on the 12th April so would be interested to know as well. If you see a campervan with a great big Aussie flag painted on the front and kangaroos painted on the back, don't ask !!, that'll be us with our Aussie mates, say hello.
cheers
Clyde


----------



## seanoo

hi brian and mo , the weather will be picking up nicely by the time you go . may should be lovely . i have been in the peloponesse in june and it was 46 degrees!! have a great time and safe travels . sean


----------



## nicholsong

I have frequently been in the Peloponnese in April and May and it is pleasantly warm, especially in the sun, but could still be some rain in April. End of May is starting to get quite hot - upper 20s+

Some evenings you might need warmer clothes/jacket when out.

However the sea is still chilly in comparison to the air temperature but still warmer than UK in summer - and you get warm quickly when you come out.

Geoff


----------



## SaddleTramp

Expect it to be cool at night but very nice in the day. 

Have a great trip and a great time.

If you are going to Olympia keep away from the campsite of the same name.

By the way, Keep an eye out for the Fireflies Beautiful. 

and try and join a Greek easter festival amazing. 8O

We are in Athens from 22nd April through to 10th May visiting Friends


----------



## brimo

Is the Greek Easter Festival on May 5th?


----------



## SaddleTramp

You will find it is spread over 3 daysGood Friday, Easter Saturday and Easter Sunday Kronia Pola


----------



## brimo

Sorry for the confusion. We will still be in the UK for the Christian Easter but someone told us not to miss the Greek Orthodox Easter which they said was on May 5th !!


----------



## SaddleTramp

brimo said:


> Sorry for the confusion. We will still be in the UK for the Christian Easter but someone told us not to miss the Greek Orthodox Easter which they said was on May 5th !!


Hi Sorry I didn't actually answer your question, Yes it is it starts Friday 3rd and continues till Sunday 5th.

and learn to say Kronia Pola it means long life / happy life


----------



## brimo

Wow thanks for that info. We will try to be parked up somewhere where we will see something on the Peloponnese at that time, maybe a decent sized town or village eh?


----------



## SaddleTramp

I will tell you this, If you can get to Athens for the easter festival you are in for a fantastic event where they throw pots and plates from the houses onto the streets and the whole city is a Festival.

Absolutely fantastic, we go to Greece every easter.


----------



## SaddleTramp

You will see the banners hung out for the festivals Almost all villages have a festival, But the ideal situation is to get an invitation from a Greek to his "Party" with the fish the boar the red eggs.

At the end the greeting is Christos anestos = Christ has risen


----------



## SaracenGill

As others have said, the weather can vary wildly at this time of year; we went from a heat wave (40 degrees!) to torrential and cold rain in the course of a few days when we were there a couple of Easters ago. So pack something to keep you warm if necessary.
If you are going to the Peloponnese, go for a village Easter. Andritsena is grand - very unspoilt, up in the mountains. I haven't been there in the van so can't recommend any places to camp. But I can recommend the municipal campsite down in the south at Methone, which I think opens in May - not wild camping but cheap and could scarcely be better sited on a stunning bay complete with castle! That could be another good spot for Easter...
Have a great time, very jealous...


----------



## Dafni

With the tourist season for 2013 about to start I have to warn holiday makers in CARAVANS or CAMPERS to be extremely cautious if stopping in Zacharo.

DO NOT leave your camper / caravan unattended out of sight. There a major problems with theft by gypsies, mainly young children and teenagers


----------



## Dafni

I live most of the year in Peloponnese, not far from Petalidi.

Good camp sites I recommend for safe camping....

PARGA drive right down to the beach front and follow the road to the end.

KIPARISSIA..same, drive along the beach front following the rough road (northwards) to the end....about 150 yards

PATRA.....Camping Kato Alysos, safely outside the city a quiet, no frills stop but good and safe.......

FINEKOUNDA... several sites most are OK. Many back onto the main road, but its not busy. My favourite is Camping Thines

METHONI not really a good site, but the area is worth the visit
PYLOS, definitely worth a visit, no sites I know about

KORONI very narrow roads, but a good camp site, near the town
as far down the town entry road you dare go!

AG ANDREAS on the road Koroni to PETALIDI..camp site closed by you will get away with overnight camping free near the front

PETALIDI There is a site but not really that good......easy free camping overnight on the front though.....

MESSINI (beach area called BOUKA)..no site but normally you will get away with free camping either in the wood area or nearby

KALAMATA...camp sites on the main beach road...very average

STOUPA..campsite OK, lots of good places to eat and the most bathing beach for Brits.

Hope all this helps


----------

